# Most Improved in the NBA



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

What international player (defined here as born outside the USA, no American high school or college experience) do you think will be most improved _within the NBA_ this season? I'm not asking best (so no Yao or Nowitzki) and I'm not looking for impact rookie (Rudy Fernandez). My thoughts are either Andrea Bargnani in Toronto, who has some additional help inside as well as two seasons of NBA experience to help him make a leap, or Krylylo Fesenko in Utah, who I think has some nice physical ability and great size, plus a year of experience both with the Jazz and in the D-League, and whose aggressiveness will endear him to Coach Sloan as he improves, making him a nice complement to the outside-in and sometimes less-than-aggressive Okur.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree that it will probably be Bargnani


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Another guy I'm interested to follow this year is Marco Belinelli in Golden State. But with their backcourt a little thinner this year (No Baron Davis, Monta Ellis hurt) and with Bellineli a decent playmaker in terms of both scoring and setting up others, I wonder if he can get out of the doghouse contribute in some way. He had another decent summer with about 18 ppg and 3 apg, but shot under 40% both overall and from 3pt; yet he nailed his FTs, 82% on about 5 attempts per game. I don't know how much he should be playing, but I do believe pretty strongly he was underused last season. I think we're either going to see him play more for Nellie this year or be dealt somewhere else.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I could see Luis Scola having a 14/8/2.5(assists)season for the Rockets. At 28 he's in his physical prime and proved he could be a reliable scoring option for a good team. Until Artest has fully adapted playing alongside McGrady and Yao, Scola is the Rockets third option as far as I'm concerned. He also played all 82 games last year for a team that battled injuries.


----------

